# Battle of Titans of polyphony Victoria vs Palestrina whom do you preffer,hard choice?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This is a good one, see *Pierre Luigi Da Palestrina *I've got into first, his format his blueprint, his pallet of colors (chromaticism).

While *Tomas Louis da Victora, *at first I find him too drab liturgical for my liking until I would listen to the following, but this change when I heard Nordic voice Ensemble rendition of it all and also the superb New York polyphony ensemble mucho mondo Bellissimo, superb, bene, bene, bene, amen to this please and hail it as I did.

Two mentions, very quite promising ensemble I love these folks *Nordic Noice* &
*New York Polyphony *class act, excellence rhyme whit brilliance of execution peerless perfection!!!!

:tiphat:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I prefer Victoria (the Requiem is the only work I heard from him) over any of Palestrina's motets or masses. I love the sonorities.


----------

